# Best place to watch the champions league final next week??



## MichaelandDawn (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, my hubby and i are in benalmadena ( staying at Benal Beach ) from 19th May for 9 nights.

The champions league final is on, and we wondered if there was somewhere good to watch it. We dont want it too roudy in a massive lads style sports bar, but would like a more chilled out place to maybe enjoy a few beers and have the football on, but not necessarily booming out!!

Thanks in advance xxxx


----------

